# Sims 3



## rune (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been a Sims fan for years, I know its sad 

And I of course, moved onto Sims 3 when it came out. Graphics are much better, though I have been a little frustrated with having to start again with the lack of things to do.  Its getting better with each new package for the game though 

Who else is going to admit to liking the sims


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 12, 2011)

I will freely admit it as well.  I've been playing since the original Sims came out. I didn't always buy the expansion packs though. I find I go through phases of wanting to play and not wanting to play. I have the Sims 3 and played quite regularly for some time, but I haven't played it for around a year.

It's ironic that you started this thread because I've been thinking over the last week that I want to start playing again.


----------



## rune (Aug 13, 2011)

Which bit of Sims 3 is your favourite?  I like the nightlife and making vampires LOL


----------



## Rain (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm currently rather hooked on The Sims Medieval


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 15, 2011)

I really just liked the openness of the world. Being able to go wherever you want (basically) and see everything all at once. I also get a kick out of the different reactions you can get out of people.


----------



## LadyLara (Aug 25, 2011)

I never moved onto Sims 3 as I never had a computer that could handle it, in fact I'm not sure even my new laptop would do it justice. I really loved Sims 2 though and spent far too many hours messing with it, but I haven't played for a while now. I may re-install it on the new laptop as I'm sure it would be a lot smoother than it was on the old one (I had to just stick to the modest-sized houses, the mansions slowed it down too much, so I never really got to play the full millionaire lifestyle)


----------



## rune (Aug 28, 2011)

There are things I wish Sims 3 had that I could do with Sims 2  - such as make zombies -LOL


----------



## chongjasmine (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to enjoy playing the Sims game as well. However, I found the game to be a bit boring after awhile. I tend to use cheat codes to speed up the gaining of my cash, and to buy more things-better furnitures, etc, for my characters.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 26, 2012)

I never did like the Sims as much as I did SimCity.


----------

